# Paint.net Bild umfärben?



## sk91 (8. November 2008)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Paint.net mit einem Farbcode (#6495ED) das Bild umzufärben? Ich möchte nämlich diesen Hintergrund gerne umfärben.


Vielen Dank!!


----------

